# Como hago un circuito impreso en proteus



## nerioalonzo (Jul 12, 2008)

Hay alguna forma de pasar el modelo esquemático de isis profesional a circuito impreso osea al ares profesional y como hago circuitos impresos en proteus.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 12, 2008)

¿En la barra de erramientas no se encuentra un icono con el ares? (último de la derecha)
Pulsa en ella y te lleva directamente. Tienes que tener todo guardadito.


----------



## nerioalonzo (Jul 12, 2008)

lo probe pero me genera una ventana que pregunta algo de los paquetes y le doy hasta que por fin abre el ares me sale un erro que de pines no se que hacer


----------



## El nombre (Jul 13, 2008)

Eso es que tienes los packages mal.

Realiza un circuito básico (dos o tres resistencias en serie mismo) y prueba. Seguramente te funcionara correctamente.

Ale! a packegear.


----------



## Vick (Jul 13, 2008)

Exacto, si te fijas en las propiedades de los componentes en el circuito (en ISIS) algunos no tienen definido ningún empaque o footprint para el PCB, es por eso que al importar el circuito a ARES te pregunta por los empaques de los componentes que aun no los tienen, si no los pones entonces te da el error que mencionas.

Saludos.


----------



## nerioalonzo (Jul 16, 2008)

hice lo que te me escribiste puse un circuito sencillo ahora no me genera esas preguntas ni error de pines pero solo sale la pantalla negra y mas y no sale el circuito


----------



## Vick (Jul 16, 2008)

Si... el espacio esta vacio (no todo es tan automatico como debería) presiona el botón *component mode* (el que es como un pequeño amplificador operacional) y en la lista estan tus componentes listos para que los coloques en el board, deben estar en modo ratnest, es decir conectados con líneas verdes, de ahí ya puedes comenzar con el diseño del pcb.

Existe una opcion de colocar los componentes automáticamente (autoplacer) que aunque no siempre da buenos resultados puede ser útil saber como usarla, también el *autorouter*,  lee por aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/problemas-ares-proteus-12743/

Saludos.


----------



## mario90210 (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Ya que están hablando acerca del Proteus quisiera saber si alguien tiene información acerca de los tutoriales que vienen en el demo del Proyeus versión 7, concretamente los que vienen en la carpeta "vsm for usb" (comunicacion del PIC18F4550 por usb) ya que en la escuela me pidieron un ejemplo similar en la escuela.
M,mmmmm, y pues ya entrados en gastos como realizar las mediciones pertinentes para poderle dar una interpretación al circuito.
Gracias y saludos.

Aqui una visualización previa para que lo chequen (observen que ya tiene puerto USB)


----------



## mario90210 (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola, no hubo respuesta pero no importa , al parecer hay que instalar los controladores primero (los usb drivers) y después cargar el ejecutable dándole doble click al pic18f4550 y ajustar una frecuencia razonable para ver los cambios.

Después cerramos la conexión usb y escucharemos el sonido característico del nuevo hardware encontrado, pero eso no es todo existe un simulador muy interesante provisto por microchip (el cual está en la carpeta "pdfsusb" del demo) en el cual nuevamente cargamos el ejecutable y aparecen lo que es al paracer el programa en codigo hexadecimal (.hex). Todo esto en la pestaña bootload mode.

En la pestaña "demo mode" empieza lo interesante, esta nos pide el modelo de pic que estemos utilizando, hacemos click en el espacio en blanco y si todo va bien el pic (en este caso el 18f4550) estará seleccionado por default, entonces le damos en conectar y entonces aparecerá la medición que aparece en el sensor de temperatura con interfaz spi que aparece en el diagrama de isis. También hay un registro de datos para que se vayan registrando (valga la redundancia) los cambio que vayamos haciendo al manipular el sensor.

También podemos manipular el encendido del tercer y cuarto led (quizá solo para demostrar la comunicación) y un par de pantallas, una que muestra las variaciones de temperatura como un osciloscopio y otra el potenciómetro.

Mis preguntas son ¿como cargarle el programa el pic? en qué interfaz, con qué lenguaje, alguien sabe como decodificar los programas que vienen en el ejemplo....
y como realizar el simulador provisto por microchip. Hice uno en Visual c++ pero este de microchip esta muy bueno

Gracias por la atención y saludos.


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola gente, tengo una pregunta relacionada con el tema:
Estoy diseñando una placa con ARES y no puedo lograr que el autoruteo sea de un solo lado de la placa... he intentado cambiar algunas cosas de "edit strategies" como poner "none" a una de las dos capas que estan activas, la Pair 1 (Hoz) o la Pair 1 (Vert) , sin embargo a la hora de autorutear me aparecen conexiones de ambos lados de la placa. No se que hacer para que esto no suceda y las lineas solo esten en un lado de la placa. Si alguien sabe bien como hacer le agradezco mucho que me cuente cómo. 

Saludos!


----------



## Vick (Mar 24, 2009)

En el enlace que dejé explica como hacerlo, tambien hay otra forma en el menú: tools/Design rule manager en la pestaña net classes. El caso es que hay que elegir de las listas una sola capa, por ejemplo bottom copper en las dos primeras o al menos en la primera para que rutee solo en una capa.

*Algo muy importante:* es checar en la lista que dice: Net class, ya que en algunos corcuitos hay varias clases de nets, una para señales (signal) y otra para las líneas de alimantación (power), hay que elegir una sola capa en ambas, o todas las que aparezcan en la lista Net calsses...

Saludos.


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 24, 2009)

ahh, buenisima la aclaración! al fin lo logré. Muchas gracias!


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 26, 2009)

buenas... me surgió otra duda mientras diseñaba mi placa: ya tengo todas las pistas hechas y todo, pero quisiera rellenar los espacios vacios de cobre para no tener que esperar tanto para que el acido coma todo... se puede hacer esto automaticamente dado que yo ya tengo marcadas las pistas ? como puedo hacerlo ?


----------



## Vick (Mar 26, 2009)

Eso lo puedes hacer con el botón Zone mode, el que tiene forma de un T de color amarillo...

Saludos...


----------



## le8a9p (Abr 16, 2009)

alguien sabe como puedo encontrar el pcb del conector usb hembra para realizar un circuito impreso?


----------



## Vick (Abr 16, 2009)

le8a9p dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe como puedo encontrar el pcb del conector usb hembra para realizar un circuito impreso?


Pon en el buscador de ares: *USB*


----------



## kagiva (May 13, 2009)

Hola! Saludos a todo el mundo.

 Sólo agradecer públicamente al amigo Vick, tio, estas en todo. ¡¡Enhorabuena!

 Eres un fenómeno y lo más importante, lo compartes, ojalá yo pudiera poner mi
granito de arena y cooperar en algún modo.

 Por eso siempre que puedo incluso cuando lo que leo no es de mi incumbencia,
he de reconocer la labor que hacéis algunos de los "maestros" en tantas materias,
es de agradecer por el tiempo que dedicáis y tanta otras cosas.

 ¡¡GRACIAS por todo!

 Saludos.


----------



## Vick (May 14, 2009)

kagiva dijo:
			
		

> Sólo agradecer públicamente al amigo Vick, tio, estas en todo. ¡¡Enhorabuena!


  Gracias por tu comentario, tengo algun timepo usando proteus, así que lo conozco bien, realmente cuando te acostumbras a él es muy facil de usar, siempre que puedo ayudar a los demás con este programa lo hago con gusto...

Un abrazo...


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

hola compas , como hago para pasar el cto del isis al ares ,


----------



## Vick (Jun 25, 2009)

Una vez terminado el circuito en ISIS presional el botón que dice ARES y listo...


----------



## andy1 (Jun 25, 2009)

hola compa , no funciona me sale unas listas  le doy ok y no sale nada , despues  me entra a una pag de internet .
que debo hacer en eses caso?


----------



## Vick (Jun 25, 2009)

¿Que es exactamente lo que te sale al presionar el botón ares?

¿Una página de internet? eso nunca lo había visto

¿Que versión de Proteus usas?


----------



## andy1 (Jun 26, 2009)

cuando presiono el boton ares me sale una lista que no se que es , q por nombre lleva package selector . que debo hacer en este momento que me sale estas listas 
despues de dar ok a varias me entra a una pag de internet ,
la version es  7.4 "en la presentacion sale un carro y un cerebro color rojo"


----------



## luis_mvr (Jun 26, 2009)

lo que sucede en el proteus es  que en ocasiones no tiene los empaques de ciertos componentes y por eso te  manda errores al pasar de isis a ares pero, lo que yo hago es que diseño el circuito directamente en ares basándome en el diseño de  isis y los componentes que no tienen paquete los sustituyo por pines
o les dejo su espacio. también en ares hay una opción que sirve para ir visualizando tu diseño de la placa en 3D donde puedes ver como van a quedar montados los componentes reales.


----------



## Vick (Jun 26, 2009)

No es que no tenga los empaques, es que algunos no estan asignados, por ejemplo los leds no tienen empaque "asignado", pero si esta, es solo cuestión de asignalo, ya sea desde el mismo ISIS o en la ventana Package selector que te aparece cuando mandas el circuito de ISIS hacia ARES. No me pregunten por que no estan asignados los empaques si realmente si los tiene, solo debes completar los empaques que no esten y listo y apasará el circuito hacia ares para comenzar con el diseño del PCB.

Si realmente encuentras algun componente que no tenga empaque, puedes crearlo en ares y asignarlo al componente...


----------



## nerioalonzo (Jul 25, 2009)

gracias por todo muchachos ya se hacer circuitos impresos la pregunta que tengo ahora es ¿como no tengo impresora como lo exporto para poder imprimirlo no se llevarlo a un word o algun otro programa para lograr guerdarlo en mi memoria y imprimirlo?


----------



## le8a9p (Jul 25, 2009)

nerioalonzo dijo:
			
		

> gracias por todo muchachos ya se hacer circuitos impresos la pregunta que tengo ahora es ¿como no tengo impresora como lo exporto para poder imprimirlo no se llevarlo a un word o algun otro programa para lograr guerdarlo en mi memoria y imprimirlo?



mira, lo que tienes que hacer es ir a la primera pestaña del menu de arriba, o la segunda no recuerdo y no tengo disponible aca un proteus, pero en alguna dira Export Bit map o algo asi, le das click ahi, aparecera una ventanita en donde uno a la izquierda seleeciona las capas que desea que salgan, prueba varias combianciones segun lo que quieras que salga, para el impreso generalmente sera solo la capa solder  o algo asi.....mas al centro aparece la resolucion, yo utilizo 400x para una mayor resolucion....finalmente le das aceptar

luego de eso vas a word y le das Ctrl+C (copiar)  y aparece una imagen grande, lo que tienes que hacer es ir a propiedades de imagen y reducirla a un 25% ( ya que habiamos elegido resolucion 400)

finalmente tenes la imagen en tamaño real en un archivo de word pa q la carges pa donde sea..

espero te sirva

salu2


----------



## Vick (Jul 26, 2009)

nerioalonzo dijo:
			
		

> gracias por todo muchachos ya se hacer circuitos impresos la pregunta que tengo ahora es ¿como no tengo impresora como lo exporto para poder imprimirlo no se llevarlo a un word o algun otro programa para lograr guerdarlo en mi memoria y imprimirlo?


Yo lo imprimo a un PDF con Acrobat, también hay algunos programas pequeños y gratuitos que te permiten instalar una impresora virtual y cuando mandas a imprimir te hacen un PDF, como estos:

http://www.softonic.com/s/impresora-pdf/opinion

Fácil y rápido...


----------



## marco one (Jul 27, 2009)

hola ya que vi estos comentarios sobre ares no se si alguien me pueda sacar de este lio quiero pasar mis componentes que tengo en ares a 3d mi version de proteus es el 6


----------



## Vick (Jul 28, 2009)

La posibilidad de tener la vista en 3D apareció a partir de la versión 7, en la versión 6 no se puede...


----------



## master2009 (Oct 29, 2009)

hola me gustaria hacer mi placa de 1 solo lado de la placa pero no consigo hacerlo manejo el proteus 7.6 pero no se como hacer esto puesto q ya intente todo lo q me dicen porfa si tiene un tutorial de ares para 7.6 envienmelo


----------



## camilo9793 (Ene 23, 2011)

Hola, tengo un diseño de PCB, doble capa en Ares de Proteus 7.6 SP4,el circuito tiene componentes tales como: PIC18f4550, matriz de leds, display 7 seg, lcd's, xbee, reg de voltaje, comunicación serial RS232 y USB 2.0 entre otros... pero tengo ciertas dudas al respecto.

1. Teniendo en cuenta los componentes que mencioné y también que la PCB se fabricará en fibra de vidrio de tamaño aprox. de 13x10 Cms, que tan necesario seria  colocarle plano de tierra... he leido que casi nunca sobra, pero quiero saber en este caso en particular uds que opinan?

2. En casi de decidir realizar el plano de tierra, como lo haría en proteus para ambas capas??, pués lo he hecho en una capa no más.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Darzeck (Mar 31, 2011)

¿Cómo observo mi circuito en 3D en Proteus?
He estado oprimiendo botones y buscando pero no lo encuentro.

Una duda, en el ARES cómo finalizo mi circuito si ya coloque los componentes pero ya no se que más hacer.


----------



## Vick (Mar 31, 2011)

Para ver el circuito en 3D ve al menú Output y elige la opción 3D visualization...

Para finalizar el circuito impreso depende de como lo tengas si lo tienes ya en modo ratnest puedes usar el autorouter, si no hay que hacerlo manualmente...


----------



## miguelpolux (Nov 1, 2011)

hola amigos mi problema es el siguiente en ares en la opcion  OUTPUT NO APARECE  la opcion en 3D  no tiene porque mi proteus es de version 6.7 sp3


----------



## baterod3 (Dic 29, 2011)

Actualiza tu proteus ps tio, si quieres licencias pasa la voz, bueno a mi sinceramente no me gusta la idea de dejar que el programa haga la placa, es un enredo mejor hacerlo manualmente


----------



## brazzoduro26 (Abr 6, 2012)

Darzeck dijo:


> ¿Cómo observo mi circuito en 3D en Proteus?
> He estado oprimiendo botones y buscando pero no lo encuentro.
> 
> Una duda, en el ARES cómo finalizo mi circuito si ya coloque los componentes pero ya no se que más hacer.




VERSIONES MAYORES AL 7

ASÍ:

mENU TOP -->    OutPut  >> 3D visualization

Suerte.!


----------



## pauljunior (Abr 14, 2012)

cual de estos programas es el mejor para hacer pcb.... pensando en una persona q apenas empieza en esto de los circuitos


----------



## mtsinaloa (Jun 4, 2012)

haslo en proteus es muy facil de usar


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 3, 2012)

Tengo una duda cuando uno pasa de isis a ares, me da error de que no tengo asignado ningun pin "Pin D+ not found for component y asi sucesivamente con los 4 pines de un conector USB que ya le tengo asignado el paquete, el componente es un AU-Y1007-R y el paquete es CON4_1X4_USB_B_AM, me imagino que no sabe cual de sus cuatro pines corresponde a VCC a D+ a D- y a GND pero no encuentro en ninguna parte donde se le assigna que VCC es el 1 D- es el 2, encontre algo parecido haciendo click derecho en Packaging Tool asigno los pines y luego le doy en "Assign Package(s)" pero no hace nada y y los mensajes continuan.


----------



## 1024 (Oct 3, 2012)

albertoxx dijo:


> Tengo una duda cuando uno pasa de isis a ares, me da error de que no tengo asignado ningun pin "Pin D+ not found for component y asi sucesivamente con los 4 pines de un conector USB que ya le tengo asignado el paquete, el componente es un AU-Y1007-R y el paquete es CON4_1X4_USB_B_AM, me imagino que no sabe cual de sus cuatro pines corresponde a VCC a D+ a D- y a GND pero no encuentro en ninguna parte donde se le assigna que VCC es el 1 D- es el 2, encontre algo parecido haciendo click derecho en Packaging Tool asigno los pines y luego le doy en "Assign Package(s)" pero no hace nada y y los mensajes continuan.



Hola, justamente ahí en "Packaging Tool" en la columna de "A" asignas el numero correspondiente a cada pin y debe funcionar, aveces requiere reiniciar en software.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 3, 2012)

Si eso creo por que lo hice asi y no me funciono asi que mejor le borre el componente y lo volvi a poner y le puse de package USB-B-S-TH y alli si funciono, la proxima vez que me pase voy a reiniciarlo a ver si con eso agarra la onda. gracias por la ayuda


----------

